# ICS update root



## Scottbg1 (Aug 10, 2011)

I had completely wrong information about the question I had asked, Please disregard.

Sent from my A200 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## papi92 (Jun 10, 2011)

http://www.droidrzr.com/index.php?/topic/2047-How-To-Root-6.14.84/85#entry40557

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------

